# Liv Morgan/Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD*

We both own Albino snakes as pets roud :rusevyes #whosyourdaddio


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD*

One more just cause :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*




























For your viewing pleasure of Gionna.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Moar #WhosYoDaddio bitches :trips5










































































































































kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna and I are both from New Jersey. I can't wait for to debut on NXT. I've always said I want to see her Alexa have a feud.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

#WhosYoDaddio


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



>


Oh yes, can't wait till she debuts and see what she can do. Her and Alexa need to feud/tag at one point.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

In, a thousand times in.

Been waiting on her debut for a long, long time.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*









*+*








*= a better version of*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Now that would be incredible.

Please don't let it be that she sucks in the ring.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


> #WhosYoDaddio


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


>


DA GODDESS stealing the show on Total Divas :banderas

Also Carmella's reaction to Cameron being a complete joke in the ring :ti


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Nice photos. Can't wait for her NXT TV debut. How good an in ring wrestler is she at the moment?


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



mrdiamond77 said:


> Nice photos. Can't wait for her NXT TV debut. How good an in ring wrestler is she at the moment?


Well she was signed about 10 months ago without having any prior experience so she's a rookie, but you can tell from the gifs in my previous post that she's above Cameron/Rosa Mendes/Eva Marie/Dana Brooke level, so by comparation I'll say she'll probably be Carmella level after a few months on TV. Didn't see any feedback about her dark match with Sasha at the last set of tapings, so I'll asume she had at least a decent performance.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

https://instagram.com/p/u3iqE9r4mZ/ 
https://instagram.com/p/nyU2wbr4uj/
https://instagram.com/p/nbLqver4iW/
https://instagram.com/p/nD8XCur4uw/


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> https://instagram.com/p/u3iqE9r4mZ/
> https://instagram.com/p/nyU2wbr4uj/
> https://instagram.com/p/nbLqver4iW/
> https://instagram.com/p/nD8XCur4uw/


You can tell from DeFranco's face expression he's had a real tough time trying to not look at DAT ASS :duck


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



mrdiamond77 said:


> Nice photos. Can't wait for her NXT TV debut. How good an in ring wrestler is she at the moment?


She's one of the few i really have heard nothing about regards her in-ring work, i'm really curious about that myself.

Edit: i just found this from her dark match not too long ago against then Womens Champion Sasha Banks. Gives us a small insight.



> The episode begins with Gionna Daddio taking on Sasha Banks, who came to the ring wearing her women’s title, again it will be interesting to see how these episodes are edited for television. The match starts with much fast paced back and forth action. Gionna starts off strong with several grapples, pin attempts and acrobatic maneuvers but ultimately Banks halts her offense with double knees in the corner. Banks then slows the pace choking Gionna in the corner before settling into a chinlock. Gionna mounts a comeback culminating in a crossbody but moments later Banks hits her with a backstabber transitioned into the Bank Statement for the submission victory. There were a few rough spots but ultimately Gionna shows a lot of promise and is a wrestler to get excited for.


http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.nl/2015/08/full-sail-tv-tapings-8-13-15.html


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



RKO361 said:


> She's one of the few i really have heard nothing about regards her in-ring work, i'm really curious about that myself.
> 
> Edit: i just found this from her dark match not too long ago against then Womens Champion Sasha Banks. Gives us a small insight.
> 
> ...


Oh cool, didn't read that one. Makes it even better kada










Also, Mojo Rawley's an unfunny moron in real life too :ti


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

And one day you wake up next to her and her pillow looks like someone killed a clown during the night.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


> You can tell from DeFranco's face expression he's had a real tough time trying to not look at DAT ASS :duck


 Don't blame him


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


> Oh cool, didn't read that one. Makes it even better kada


That site i linked there has a few more reports of matches she has done at Live Events.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

@PaigeLover @RKO361 @RJTM @UntilDawn #WhosYoDaddio Best stuff yet kada





































































































































































































 0:trips8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


>


I'll have her back


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> I'll have her back


Get in the line dude ut

ON another note, she was really the skinny white girl stereotype a year or two ago, girl put some meat on dem bones :zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

We need more of these 2 together


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I think I have a new favourite. Keep the pictures coming folks. Do hope she progresses well in the ring, hope to see her on NXT soon.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> We need more of these 2 together


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

How did you make those gifs so huge?


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

She kind of reminds me of a younger Gorgeous George(Macho Man's Valet in WCW), except with less makeup and a healthier body type. Gorgeous George looked a bit malnourished at times during her WCW run, I think Gionna has a sexier body.














































It's easy for blondes to lookalike, but I definitely see a similarity in their faces. Gionna is clearly hotter and she can wrestle, so she wins .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



RKO361 said:


>


you can never get enough of seeing these two


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> How did you make those gifs so huge?


Software named Gyazo that screencaps videos for a few seconds as gifs and uploads them instantly on their website, it's pretty neat.



PimentoSlice said:


> She kind of reminds me of a younger Gorgeous George(Macho Man's Valet in WCW), except with less makeup and a healthier body type. Gorgeous George looked a bit malnourished at times during her WCW run, I think Gionna has a sexier body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, definitely lookalikes, but Gionna is clearly more naturally beautiful :grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Does anybody follow her on Periscope?


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna such a cutie


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna at Ful Sail hopefully she'll debut at the tapings


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Yes please.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Yes. Hope she debuts soon.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna & Enzo arriving at Fullsail


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Seems to be very likeable from her interests?










:draper2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna & Enzo arriving at Fullsail


Are they dating?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Now thats the type of girl you want to wife up.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> Are they dating?


Nah, I think they are more like good friends, you know, Jersey talk :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


>


Perfect


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*










:whoo


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

She's so gorgeous


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


> Nah, I think they are more like good friends, you know, Jersey talk :lol


They both got signed the same way, because they worked out at the gym that is ran by Triple H's personal trainer...


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

So adorable


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Adorable


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Anyone else think she looks like a blonde more attractive version of Aksana? You can really see the similarity in the face


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

fuck she's hot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Slider575 said:


> Anyone else think she looks like a blonde more attractive version of Aksana? You can really see the similarity in the face


 Yeah somewhat


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I'm wondering if they're letting her keep her real name. She's been wrestling at live events for quite a few months now and is still going by Gionna.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm wondering if they're letting her keep her real name. She's been wrestling at live events for quite a few months now and is still going by Gionna.


I hope she keeps her name.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna debuted at the NXT Tapings, he new name is Marley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Bae finally debuted so happy for her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

https://instagram.com/p/9XifwLr4i4/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna seems very down to earth. The nose ring isn't needed imo because she's already cute


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Not too gone on the ringname Marley.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Ithil said:


> Not too gone on the ringname Marley.


I'm with you on that


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Bae debuted :mark: Too bad she jobbed to that useless piece of trash.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

She looked considerably better than Eva in that match. Not that it's very hard to.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I like her gear.Not because I'm from Jersey as well.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna & Daria


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T She seems to be close friends with Zahra. I hope she doesn't get caught saying n***a 6 years ago :sasha3*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Legit BOSS said:


> * @Chris JeriG.O.A.T She seems to be close friends with Zahra. I hope she doesn't get caught saying n***a 6 years ago :sasha3*


I can assure you she's said it a ton, question is did she delete it and will she slip up and say it again. She calls everybody her "hitta" which apparently is the new, pc version of ni99a.

Edit: She's also close with Nhooph. Anytime 2 of a person's closest friends get accused of racism you have to wonder about them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I can assure you she's said it a ton, question is did she delete it and will she slip up and say it again. She calls everybody her "hitta" which apparently is the new, pc version of ni99a.
> 
> Edit: She's also close with Nhooph. Anytime 2 of a person's closest friends get accused of racism you have to wonder about them.


*
I could see her doing it as a way to "fit in" instead of it being because she's a racist. Just from the 5 minutes she was on my screen, I could already tell that she's more ratchet than Sasha.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I could see her doing it as a way to "fit in" instead of it being because she's a racist. Just from the 5 minutes she was on my screen, I could already tell that she's more ratchet than Sasha.*


Her twitter bio says "doing hoodrat things" she also has a shirt that says that. She's clearly overcompensating; real hood rats don't advertise that they're hoodrats, at least not with words.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



> Billie Kay is next out to the ring, accompanied by her manager Sylvester Lefort. Her opponent is Gionna Daddio. The two start off with a lot of fast paced back and forth action before Billie takes a cheap shot and attempts to slow Gionna with a chinlock. She continues her onslaught with a backbreaker before settling into a single-legged camel clutch. Eventually, Gionna comes back dropping Billie with a couple of dropkicks and nailing her with an enziguri. She goes for the pin but Sylvester places Billie’s foot on the ropes. Lefort gets climbs onto the ring apron to cause a further distraction but Gionna dropkicks him to the floor. Gionna turns around to be caught by a surprise roll-up pin giving Billie Kay the victory. This match was a highlight of the night with great performances by both women. I like the pairing of Billie and Sylvester, it really seemed to work. For the amount of times she has been wrestling, Gionna Daddio is very impressive. People critical of another model turned wrestler are going to be proven wrong, as it seems safe to say she is a natural. At some point during the match (not sure exactly when) her nose got busted, but she worked through it and finished the match. Luckily, it was just a bloodied nose and nothing was broken.


http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/nxt-lakeland-11-5-15.html


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

*Any Florida people who frequent house shows know what Gionna's finisher is? I'm editing her on 2k16.* @Gravenbabies @Josh Parry


----------



## Gravenbabies (Jul 17, 2014)

Cross body off the top rope


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Okay so this might be super creepy but am I the only one who thinks Gionna's mouth is sexy as hell?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> am I the only one who thinks Gionna's mouth is sexy as hell?












WWE renamed her Liv Morgan


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> WWE renamed her Liv Morgan


Lol isn't that the name of the main character of iZombie?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol isn't that the name of the main character of iZombie?


I think. I wonder when she will use moonsault as her finisher like she has at house shows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

*Thanks @Gravenbabies and @PaigeLover. I'll give her a Moonsault in addition to the Flying Crossbody.

Not a fan of the Liv Morgan name though . Eh, Finn Balor grew on me, so who knows?*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Why can't she just use her real name? It's only a matter of time before she gets paired up with Carmella or at least that's how I envision it.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

gionna is superior but marley by comparison is much better than liv morgan.


maybe that won't last either :/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



PaigeLover said:


> Why can't she just use her real name? It's only a matter of time before she gets paired up with Carmella or at least that's how I envision it.


*I want her paired with Alexa, but yes, she should keep her real name. Before she debuted, I thought Gionna Daddio was her stage name because it sounded so cool.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I want her paired with Alexa, but yes, she should keep her real name. Before she debuted, I thought Gionna Daddio was her stage name because it sounded so cool.*


Gionna & Alexa =







what a great idea LB.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Thanks @Gravenbabies and @PaigeLover. I'll give her a Moonsault in addition to the Flying Crossbody.
> 
> Not a fan of the Liv Morgan name though . Eh, Finn Balor grew on me, so who knows?*


I was pissed off when it was changed to marley, liv morgans even worse !!! Hopefully they'll just change it to morgan. That's probably the best we can hope for.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I'm still calling her Gionna.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol isn't that the name of the main character of iZombie?



It's Liv Moore. I googled it hoping they were the same so they would have to change her name due to copyright issues. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Giomella >> Daddio & Bliss imho aige. They're much too alike for that to work. Unless you wanna go for a whole double trouble tiny blond Bellas vibe? Which COULD work I guess, but I'd rather see a female Enzo & Cass instead (Gionna being Enzo, in case that was unclear).. :bearo


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



HHHGame78 said:


> It's Liv Moore. I googled it hoping they were the same so they would have to change her name due to copyright issues. :lol


That's too close for me, I think it was probably inspired by iZombie and now I'm terrified she's going to get a zombie gimmick :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Gionna vs Alexa would be good.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Getting rid of her last name and just calling her Liv would be much better


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

*Gionna made her OFFICIAL debut last night :yay!*

































Bearodactyl said:


> Giomella >> Daddio & Bliss imho aige. They're much too alike for that to work. *Unless you wanna go for a whole double trouble tiny blond Bellas vibe? *Which COULD work I guess, but I'd rather see a female Enzo & Cass instead (Gionna being Enzo, in case that was unclear).. :bearo


*Are you kidding me? Two small blondes, one thick and one a cute hoodrat? They would easily corner The BLACK Market 8*D.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I see promise in her. I'm a fan and plus she's hot as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Envy said:


> I see promise in her. I'm a fan and plus she's hot as fuck.


*Yo, your avatar and signature border is so sick! I love @CJ <3*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

The "small peppy blonde" skews close to Alexa Bliss, so the Joisey thing helps separate her. She seems quite solid for her low level of experience.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Gionna made her OFFICIAL debut last night :yay!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't care aige
I like Alexa as is, the whole center of attention thing works for her and can't really be shared without lessening it imho.
Give me LivMella. That could potentially be very entertaining, and they are going to get compared to eachother anyhow since they're both doing East coast characters. :bearo


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Yo, your avatar and signature border is so sick! I love @CJ <3*


I just liked a LB post, Gionna even brings people together :x


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Gionna made her OFFICIAL debut last night :yay!*










So Gorgeous


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

Yeah shes hot, doesent have Alexa's thickness or anything haha. Watching NXT last night, she came out was like DAMNNN haha.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I like her. She looks like Alexa, and she loves Pizza!

Wish they would've let her keep her last name at least. It's awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Tommy-V said:


> I like her. She looks like Alexa, and she loves Pizza!
> 
> Wish they would've let her keep her last name at least. It's awesome.


*Chatbox reactions to the Gionna gifs were hilarious :lmao*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

They tout her Jersey roots but that name shouts anything but.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*

I think she needs to turn down the hoodrat by a good 20% in her entrance, seems like she's trying way too hard like Becky used to. Corey Graves is going to end up burying her for inauthenticity or would Byron have to take this one? I'm betting Graves still knows more about the hood than Byron, hell, Rich Brennan proly knows more about the hood than Byron.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *Chatbox reactions to the Gionna gifs were hilarious :lmao*


Heh. They could pass off as sisters.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think she needs to turn down the hoodrat by a good 20% in her entrance, seems like she's trying way too hard like Becky used to. Corey Graves is going to end up burying her for inauthenticity or would Byron have to take this one? I'm betting Graves still knows more about the hood than Byron, hell, Rich Brennan proly knows more about the hood than Byron.


Nowhere near Becky headbanging bro, it's fine as is IMO.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think she needs to turn down the hoodrat by a good 20% in her entrance, seems like she's trying way too hard like Becky used to. Corey Graves is going to end up burying her for inauthenticity or *would Byron have to take this one*? I'm betting Graves still knows more about the hood than Byron, hell, Rich Brennan proly knows more about the hood than Byron.


...because he's black?

Crikey.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Ithil said:


> ...because he's black?
> 
> Crikey.


Clearly I'm joking.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Her twitter handle
https://twitter.com/YaOnlyLivvOnce


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Her twitter handle
> https://twitter.com/YaOnlyLivvOnce


*
I came in to post this :mj. Month late news, but @Ho Ho Ho's Your Daddio may find it interesting anyway:*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> I came in to post this :mj.


 You should know I'm always ahead of you Believe dat


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Tripleb2k1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Gionna & Daria


Aaliyah(Nhooph Al-Areebi), not Daria Berenato


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Tripleb2k1 said:


> Aaliyah(Nhooph Al-Areebi), not Daria Berenato


No, that's Daria.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I want her to be next Trish. then again we have already have at least 3 next Trish right now(Alexa/Liv/Amanda) hope all of them succeed coz Trish need successors and it's already decade.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I curious to see what the future holds for Gionna.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ Can you make a gif of Gionna from Last night's NXT?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> @CJ Can you make a gif of Gionna from Last night's NXT?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

She so adorable.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks @CJ for your services.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn, she's absolutely gorgeous. :zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## MariaK (Jan 16, 2016)

Liv is gorgeous


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Liv is really really hot. Her and Alexa. The DD future is looking good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAidBJJCB8v/


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

_thanks you very very much !!!! _


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688916963742060545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689545419676852224


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

She likes something else from looking at her nose.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> She likes something else from looking at her nose.


Lol no


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

WOW!!! This thread is BONERRIFIC!!!!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Weird camera angle, but she beat Athena with a moonsault tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully on NXT she uses moonsault as her finisher.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I found a video of Liv's moonsault from last night. It looked a bit odd from the pic but she lands it clean.

https://twitter.com/Mar10Du/status/697962925974294529


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully she uses the Moonsault on Tv.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBu20U2DxRN/


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

WWE.com interviewed Liv Morgan










_NXT's Jerz-repping, pizza-loving rookie talks about her humble beginnings and the importance of staying true to yourself.

Regular viewers of NXT may have noticed her penchant for wearing a baseball cap and sneakers to the ring, or perhaps her football jersey, which pays homage to her home state of New Jersey.

With an unabashed sense of individuality, Liv Morgan has arrived on the scene of NXT. Also bringing with her a glowing excitement and an affirmative outlook, she realizes just how lucky she is to be competing under the NXT banner.

“To have made it here is completely humbling and beyond anything I could have imagined,” she told WWE.com. “I wake up every day excited to learn.”

After being discovered at Joe DeFranco’s Gym in Wyckoff, N.J., Liv began training at the WWE Performance Center in October 2014. It’s an experience she describes as a childhood dream come true.

“I grew up a huge wrestling fan,” she said. “My mom was a single parent raising six kids, and she worked very hard to provide whatever she could for us. We didn't have fancy material items, but we had cable, which meant we had WWE broadcasting multiple times a week. That completely took over our lives. I fell in love with it the first moment I watched.”

Liv’s love of WWE consumed her so much that she and her four older brothers built a makeshift ring in the backyard of their Elmwood Park, N.J., home.

"We dug four poles into the ground and put lawn chairs in front of them for buckles,” she explained. “We tied three pieces of industrial rope around the corners, and the only mat we had was a stacked-up pile of lawn chair cushions. When we finished, we thought it was the most awesome thing ever, and my house instantly became the after-school spot for all of my brothers’ friends.

According to the fiery NXT rookie, it didn’t take long for her to channel her inner competitor.

“I would literally take Pedigrees and powerbombs like it was my job,” Liv said. “I always pretended to be Lita. All the Divas were so glamorous and girly, and I was such a tomboy and didn't have nice clothes. When I saw Lita come out in baggy pants and sneakers, wrestling the boys, I thought she was the coolest thing ever. I related to her and thought she could be my friend.”

Liv’s lawn chair-laden ring has since been replaced by WWE’s 20- by-20 squared circle, where she gets to train and compete inside every week. One might suggest the timing of her ascent is perfect, as many aficionados credit WWE’s much-publicized Divas Revolution as the starting point for the next golden age for women’s wrestling.

“Seeing the spotlight on all the women in the company is empowering,” she said. “Not only girls want to see the women wrestle, but men want to, as well. The fact that Bayley vs. Sasha Banks in [TakeOver:] Brooklyn was acknowledged as NXT’s Match of the Year is just as telling as what the female talent is capable of, and I cannot wait to be a part of it."

At 21 years old, Liv freely admits that she has a long road ahead to prove herself in NXT. Yet, she credits a deeply personal motivation with driving her to succeed.

“The passing of my dad really took a toll on everyone, especially my brothers,” she revealed. “They didn't have that father figure anymore, and started constantly getting into trouble. I definitely believe I learned from all their mistakes, which I am so grateful for.

"It was through those hard times that Liv realized who and what she needed to be.

“Growing up, I knew that I wanted and needed to be different,” she said. “I took it upon myself to be the one to do something great — not only for myself or to make my family proud, but to be able to give them all a better life.

”And to give her family a better life, Liv promises to stay true to herself every step of the way.

“I don't know how to be anything other than myself. I'm not a fan of makeup or dressing up,” she said. “I feel best when I'm in sweatpants, a pair of J's and a snapback. I grew up heavily influenced by hip hop music and pop culture, and I'd choose pizza over everything. There is nothing like individuality and to feel alive in your own skin. I want people that grew up struggling like me to know that no matter what circumstances you live in, even when you feel it’s hopeless, if you work hard and believe in yourself, you can and will achieve anything. No dream is too big.”_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


This look works well on her, and I honestly can't think of a more beautiful woman in WWE history. :book

Hopefully they keep turning down the hood-rat behaviour, but her music is just horrible.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Only cared bout the "Fries before Guys" tee-shirt.

Cool stuff.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Apparently she had a very good, match of the night with Aliyah at NXT houseshow. Which is unexpected. Totally star in the making.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698932020588781568


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful hiney.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is close between her and Alexa to determine who is the hottest blonde currently in WWE


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jon Donolly (Jul 21, 2015)

Super cute, hope shes learning to wrestle and makes it to Raw soon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I like these two together.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Well she is super adorable that's for sure though let's hope she doesn't get any tattoos, breasts implants,and or go crazy with her tanning (Alexa Bliss)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

polar bear said:


> Well she is super adorable that's for sure though let's hope she doesn't get any tattoos, breasts implants,and or go crazy with her tanning (Alexa Bliss)


Lol @ the end .


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Enjoy it before it's taken down


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully she debuts her Top Rope moonsault on NXT possibly against Aliyah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I must say that was an impressive showing by both of them


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Hot as fuck.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ can you post gifs from her match with Bayley?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So glad to see her in a match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724039214132826112


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's probably mad chill and fun to be around.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Doing research Enzo is apprentely dating Liv what a lucky bastard


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> Doing research Enzo is apprentely dating Liv what a lucky bastard


They are the couple New Jersey deserves, but not the one it needs right now. :sk


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Fucking Enzo and Colin are dating the hottest chicks in NXT


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They are the couple New Jersey deserves.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I only just found this out theres some pics on her instagram at his house playing with his dog. Hes also posted the same dog on his instagram. Enzo what a lucky bastard Liv is hot


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Fucking Enzo and Colin are dating the hottest chicks in NXT


Bada boom, realest guys in the room!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

They've known each other for years, they worked at the same gym together before they got signed. Whether or not they're dating. I don't know for sure, but they are very good friends.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

She seems to of spent some time at his house from the pics on her instagram so could be more than just friends. Enzo is a lucky bastard


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If he is who knows these days lol. She's a babe. Lucky sob.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


They look good together. Gionna tho *faints*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Liv and Alexa def the hottest babes in NXT and maybe all of WWE atm.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Can't argue with that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kudos to @CJ for tagging me of Wifey


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

She has past Asuka as my favorite in NXT. kada


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


>


Enzo found a way to hook up with her. And you can't --- teach --- that.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

If 1 brand just focused on paige and this girl for an entire year I would be more than happy with it...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Such a babe.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> If 1 brand just focused on paige and this girl for an entire year I would be more than happy with it...


What if she gets drafted on SD with Paige?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> What if she gets drafted on SD with Paige?


Would be cool but she's probably staying nxt


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Would be cool but she's probably staying nxt


a man can dream. Some talents will get called up though for the brand split. Alexa vs Paige would be great until Gionna arrives.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Her And Alexa are definatley the best looking women in WWE atm.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Is that Lana she's facing?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^ Yep


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


God she's so fucking beautiful! :trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Envy said:


> God she's so fucking beautiful! :trips5


Hell yeah:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Gionna


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:hb Liv!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745783886643404800


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749001086388822016


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rjvcrisen (Jan 3, 2012)

Does she have a snapchat?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

rjvcrisen said:


> Does she have a snapchat?


Yep tweet her for it 
https://twitter.com/yaonlylivvonce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752317581516767232


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Liv and Alexa in the same ring *:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RKO361


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I think this girl could be a big star. I picture her becoming an uppercard more popular version of bliss.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I think this girl could be a big star. I picture her becoming an uppercard more popular version of bliss.


 I'm legit shocked to see you post here.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@PaigeLover


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I bet her asshole smells like heaven


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I bet her asshole smells like heaven


Lol what?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

She is so fine!, I sometimes get her mixed up with the blonde from tough enough/total divas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



UntilDawn said:


> For your viewing pleasure of Gionna.


Well Bliss and Liv awesome


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

She needs to change her gimmick. THat stupid "yo yo yo" jersey slut and "brappt" callsign is so stupid.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow I just noticed my favriotes 
Bliss-25
Liv -22
Mandy-25 I guess I like mileage ;D


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot pretty close to my top (see the sig)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

So Alexa's a shark and Liv is Stich


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWit...ut_100_unreal_photos_of_liv_morgan_from_her/?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Just like Bliss Mandy Carmella and Maryse my top 5 is done https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xpxZknxRHEXmSTG6x_GoWIjAlHNhi5Ljm6Yku4DmgwA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nyelator said:


> So Alexa's a shark and Liv is Stich


Both are perfect.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Both are perfect.


Oh yeah imagine being able to watch a threesome with Alexa,Mandy,and Liv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Oh yeah imagine being able to watch a threesome with Alexa,Mandy,and Liv


 I don't know if my body can withstand that.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> I don't know if my body can withstand that.


Me either how much money would you pay for that tape?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Me either how much money would you pay for that tape?


None because I would be in it.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> None because I would be in it.


Even better you sir are a genius


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


Nice get hyped for the Bliss doc is back up soon also I added to the Liv one


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

ehhhh... shes not really my cup of tea but to each's own i guess lol


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

NoChanceInHell95 said:


> ehhhh... shes not really my cup of tea but to each's own i guess lol


First time I have ever heard that


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mucccccchhhhhhhhhh hotter


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNtO0YejE32/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

shes ok looking but has that trashy look about her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/a/QyZDx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *What kind of hoodrat has friends who drive Bentleys?*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *What kind of hoodrat has friends who drive Bentleys?*


Well she's dating Enzo, he should be able to afford one by now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Liv needs to be careful she may look too much like Alexa for Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Liv needs to be careful she may look too much like Alexa for Sasha


Lol look at how sasha distance herself away from Gionna.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Lol look at how sasha distance herself away from Gionna.


No bro she is just too important for her to associate herself with a non wrestler


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nyelator said:


> No bro she is just too important for her to associate herself with a non wrestler


She was hot waitress.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> She was hot waitress.


Yes she was


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

No pic but:

Liv Morgan, Alexa Bliss, Peyton Royce & Amanda = kada kada kada kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Do you notice that Liv's IG stories are always in drive-thrus, restaurants, or of her eating snacks?









She's the fattest skinny girl I know.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Do you notice that Liv's IG stories are always in drive-thrus, restaurants, or of her eating snacks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I did, even before she was "Liv" all her pictures were of her eating pizza and her obsession was so well known by her early fans people would tag her in pizza memes. What I never see is pictures or videos of her working out, I hope she isn't relying on that 22 year old metabolism to keep her from getting fat (not that I wouldn't mind seeing a couple extra lbs on her).


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T @PaigeLover @Bearodactyl :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

How could you not like this snowbunny?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


When was this ?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@They Call Him Y2J
Idk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Liv with the Space Jam gear tonight.... wens3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Liv with the Space Jam gear tonight.... wens3


 https://i.redd.it/kgkcs6gbqbiy.jpg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


Well then..

:sodone


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Well then..
> 
> :sodone


We thought the same thing


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

nyelator said:


> We thought the same thing


Yo did you get banned from 2k? How come you don't post there anymore?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Yo did you get banned from 2k? How come you don't post there anymore?


what is 2k? the forum?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

DELETE said:


> what is 2k? the forum?


Yup


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Yup


didnt know he posted there


@nyelator why dont you tell me these things? :mj2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> didnt know he posted there
> 
> 
> @nyelator why dont you tell me these things? :mj2





MMMMD said:


> Yup


I am Huntersgameplan now https://forums.2k.com/member.php?1636966-Huntersgameplan


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

nyelator said:


> I am Huntersgameplan now https://forums.2k.com/member.php?1636966-Huntersgameplan


ye you don't really post anymore, I'm Roman Empire btw


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> ye you don't really post anymore, I'm Roman Empire btw


True need to gt back into it and I do recall talking to you before


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

A Liv/Mandy feud would probably make my balls explode


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@MMMMD
Gionna vs Mandy feud would be amazing. But watching them will have me like


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I have zero idea who she is.... but I do know one thing.

She's a better looking Alexa Bliss! :shocked:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

JSLAM77 said:


> I have zero idea who she is.... but I do know one thing.
> 
> She's a better looking Alexa Bliss! :shocked:


Them fighting words


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JSLAM77 said:


> I have zero idea who she is.... but I do know one thing.
> 
> She's a better looking Alexa Bliss! :shocked:


*She's an athletic little blonde with a vibrant personality. You can watch her on NXT every Wednesday night at 8PM EST on the WWE Network* :cole.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


lol its posted one post above.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


dayum.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTnL5QGFYko/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Liv Morgan looks like Mandy Rose and Carmella had a baby. Creative needs to get to work with her if they want her to stand out in any way.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Enzo is one lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally new renders for her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if she caught some of Enzo's heat by association or if they just gave up on her, since she hasn't been doing much as of late, she hasn't been on tv in forever and I think she is only doing the Florida house shows now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if she caught some of Enzo's heat by association or if they just gave up on her, since she hasn't been doing much as of late, she hasn't been on tv in forever and I think she is only doing the Florida house shows now.


 Even though I laugh at how you kinda target her you do have a valid point of being guilty of affiliation of gaining heat due to her boyfriend.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Mandy was stiff af last night


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm always curious when I see you posting in here @Mordecay.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy wasn't playing lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TastyAdmirableKid.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if she caught some of Enzo's heat by association or if they just gave up on her, since she hasn't been doing much as of late, she hasn't been on tv in forever and I think she is only doing the Florida house shows now.


Pretty sure she and Enzo broke up anyways. Since he moved to Cali. So I doubt her not being used is because of him.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Isn't her & bliss the same height?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Even though I laugh at how you kinda target her you do have a valid point of being guilty of affiliation of gaining heat due to her boyfriend.


Didn't they break up? He's living in LA now with the dog that they had.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Didn't they break up? He's living in LA now with the dog that they had.


I have no idea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


 @Cleavage where do you rank her?


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


What's up with all the damn pigs lol. First Alexa now Liv


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

She's bumping Weezy on her IG story :banderas Wifey material


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PaigeLover said:


> @Cleavage where do you rank her?


idk pretty low, she's adorable but meh.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> idk pretty low, she's adorable *but meh*.


 Lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

KaZaaM said:


> What's up with all the damn pigs lol. First Alexa now Liv


Liv's had her pig for a while now. Alexa just got hers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mordecay
Kudos to you for posting that pic.

Gionna featuring Aliyah, Lacey Evans and Taynara









@xxQueenOfXtremexx
Did Gionna and Enzo break up?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> @Mordecay
> Kudos to you for posting that pic.
> 
> Gionna featuring Aliyah, Lacey Evans and Taynara
> ...


I think so. He's moved to LA(with his dog Kilo that Liv used to look after) and she's still in Orlando. And someone told me that she doesn't follow him on Intagram anymore.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I think so. He's moved to LA(with his dog Kilo that Liv used to look after) and she's still in Orlando. And someone told me that she doesn't follow him on Instagram anymore.


 Well hopefully she gets booked more on nxt now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> Well hopefully she gets booked more on nxt now.


Why are you so pressed about whether or not Liv is single? You planning on shooting your shot? lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


>


She's so goddamn adorable!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Would bang both tbh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


She looks as though she's in a trance.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXCAiZ8gQ6-/?taken-by=yaonlylivvonce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


She's so fucking pretty! kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose if she didn't broke up with Enzo already, she may do it now after those allegations against him lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892147211051597824 @Legit BOSS @starsfan24 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892205196977340418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892502394654912513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892502443354984449


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


>


Well damn! :whoo


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

She is orange.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's been teaming up with Becky and Naomi in the last live events, I hope they don't bring her to the main roster yet. She's a babyface watered down Carmella and will fail miserably. Plus she's still very green.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope so

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905498632790712320


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

From Enzo to Tyler Bate lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906588783868604417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906589682661838848


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

december_blue said:


> From Enzo to Tyler Bate lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906588783868604417
> ...


I can feel the thirst.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906694799780204544
:kermit


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906701739021172736WTF is she talking here????


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

More proof that Enzo is an idiot


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

And more proof that Enzo is detrimental to the company.

Get rid of him ASAP.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908065049868193793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908067158843969541
These two are gonna bang so hard next time he is in Florida >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Wearing Bate's t-shirt now lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bate= TOP LAD. I bet he left that shirt as a souvenir after... you know what >


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909148407964585984


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909185014092505088


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Enzo is an idiot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tyler Bate is out here winning.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv Morgan with Dakota Kai


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911098112411787265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911102825773408256


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Mordecay after reading the live event report IC duo defeated Gionna & Evie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911746706240364544


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was waiting for both Kairi and Dakota to miss the Pringles >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> *I was waiting for both Kairi and Dakota to miss the Pringles* >


L.O.L


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Liv I think could do well on SD.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Liv I think could do well on SD.


 Why not Raw? Don't want to get her confused with Bliss?


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/731xcw/venessa_borne_smacks_liv_morgans_ass/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914190910015066112


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Going back to her roots lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914656672416661504


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Going back to her roots lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914656672416661504


I suppose she is training for when the next set of releases is announced >


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose she is training for when the next set of releases is announced >


And you said _I_ was harsh!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> And you said _I_ was harsh!!


Honestly I troll Liv here on purpose, just to mess with her biggest fan here. I don't want or expect her to be fired, even if she sucks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Pics like that proove why she isn't getting fired :book

She seems dressed like a sexy magician


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Pics like that proove why she isn't getting fired :book
> 
> She seems dressed like a sexy magician


I would make the joke about making something disappear but I'm too classy for that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

WTF is she just driving about changing her clothes this afternoon?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


See, if she would use that as her ring attire I wouldn't care about her in ring skills >. Enzo is a complete, absolute idiot, this pretty much confirms it

But apparently my boy Tyler isn't, I think he will swimm to America after those pics and to go full british strong style on that pussy. Go lad, makes us proud roud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914940734880440322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914961298714177537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914972876108963843


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She seems to have a good grip, maybe she didn't suck at "that" >


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

>


Well,_ there's_ why she's still very much employed. Damn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If wrestling doesn't work out for her, there's always porn.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


hoping there are more pics like this one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She should cut promos in the outfit she was wearing during her last photoshoot, so people don't notice how bad she is


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915936839613198336
@PaigeLover I get that you're a super fan, but you didn't have to steal her pig lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

"Who stole Piggles?" could be the best NXT angle in years.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915936839613198336


If the person that find the pig is a straight man will ask for nudes in exchange as soon as they find out who is the owner >

Honestly, I hope she finds her pig, it sucks when you lose your pet


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well that's my shirt sorted for the next NXT house show I get to:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Well that's my shirt sorted for the next NXT house show I get to:


And you said that I was mean to her >


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Crasp said:


> Well that's my shirt sorted for the next NXT house show I get to:


Send this to WWE Shop ASAP! :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kinda surprised Meltzer didn't break the news about Piggles being found. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916076292793085952


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Kinda surprised Meltzer didn't break the news about Piggles being found. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916076292793085952



Now to see if she dumb enough to let it escape again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Piggles was nearly....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Now to see if she dumb enough to let it escape again.


My money is in "YES"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> @PaigeLover I get that you're a super fan, but you didn't have to steal her pig lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Liv, at least she got her pig back


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Now what the fuck am I gonna do with my shirt?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crasp said:


> Now what the fuck am I gonna do with my shirt?


Just hold onto it, it's only a matter of time before she lets it escape again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandatory "Enzo is an idiot" post every time she posts a sexy pic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The irony of seeing Bate and Enzo wrestling each other yesterday lol, probably battling for this fine piece of ass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey @PaigeLover, even she wants her to win


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931968540621590529


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Hey @PaigeLover, even she wants her to win
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931968540621590529


Here comes the greatest response of all time. You ready ? Here it is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's my boy >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm happy for Liv, Don't really understand the other 2 call ups though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> I'm happy for Liv, Don't really understand the other 2 call ups though.


With the 2 women on Monday, the 3 women tonight and Hideo Itami was announced for 205 Live tonight too, they seem to just be clearing out a bunch of people from NXT now that they feel are ready. Makes sense to free up space in NXT.

Liv's been in developmental for 3 years, she's ready now. Ruby & Sarah have been in developmental for like a year, but they both came in with years of prior experience, so they should be fine on the main roster.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm happy for Liv, Don't really understand the other 2 call ups though.


Your sigs are both raw bound. Who knew you would be right?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Your sigs are both raw bound. Who knew you would be right?


Bro the first interview between Charly and Mandy is gonna be wens3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Just noticed, what a wonderful sig you have there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Just noticed, what a wonderful sig you have there.


:vincefu


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

glad she is on Smackdown now...gonna get more Liv pics.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Pics from Smackdown?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

rbhayek said:


> Pics from Smackdown?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

a weapon to surpass Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I kinda wanted her to be on raw with bliss.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I do like her better than Alexa

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

damn Liv you so fine you so fine you blow my mind.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

>


I'm really not digging that new look, she looked so much prettier on her NXT debut


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/7rge35/liv_morgan_smackdown_2_mic/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She cleaned out her locker at the PC today.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

DSLs. That's all.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> DSLs. That's all.


 I like em


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Jersey said:


> Spoiler: The pic


Damn... she looks so fucking good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> Damn... she looks so fucking good.


 Control yourself lol.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


>


 Adorable


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Lariat From Hell 
Self control my friend lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961053497805459456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961053865029324800


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

She is fine af.. :trips5 kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>












:lmao what has she got hiding in there? A donut?

:reneelel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Lariat From Hell Keep calm lol


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jersey said:


>


Damn, Piggles is growing up!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice booty


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Enzo you tit.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Blissmella said:


> Enzo you tit.


Yup....he fucked up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

rbhayek said:


> Yup....he fucked up.


He's not the sharpest cat in the box


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://imgur.com/0RLCvsH


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The bridge sounds like something you would hear in Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ass is getting phat :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jersey said:


>


dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeliciousHeartyCrownofthornsstarfish.mp4 

https://giant.gfycat.com/CanineCrispEgg.mp4

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeliriousAgonizingBass.mp4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

First Carmella, Paige, Natalya and now Liv ? They need to stop with those fake lips or that makeup. It's not sexy.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> First Carmella, Paige, Natalya and now Liv ? They need to stop with those fake lips or that makeup. It's not sexy.


I don't think Liv has had her lips done. Look at her without that lipstick and lip liner next time she posts a pic and I think you'll see the difference.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I don't think Liv has had her lips done. Look at her without that lipstick and lip liner next time she posts a pic and I think you'll see the difference.


Whether they're done or it's just make up, I find it very unattractive. Just like the picture aboce this post.

Also, not that it's a bad thing to me actually, but as many main roster callups, she looks like she gained a little weight


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



Count Vertigo said:


>


" I hope my wife can't read my thoughts" said the angel on his right shoulder
"Who Cares? She's got a damn nice booty, keep looking!!" Said the devil on his left shoulder


He's got the best view in the house and he gets paid for it , it's a win , win situation .....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

december_blue said:


> [
> 
> She just put that on her twitter feed and I'm like yesssssss
> And my pulse went up a notch , had to take an ice bath lol
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

>


The guy is trying so hard not look down :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jersey said:


>


:damn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't no how recent these Are but my fav woman in all " sports entertainment " a natural beauty Liv Morgan.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Some more of the natural beauty and my fav , when god made women this what he intended them to to look like but she tasted the forbidden fruit in the garden ( she was eve in the Bible) LIV MORGAN IS SMOKING HOT


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's pretty agile lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She just looks better and better on SmackDown Live each week, I wonder when there in the U.K, if she would let me take her for a slice?? Here's some more, I don't no if they have been on before but this is why she's my fav, here's a few more pics


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Sexiest woman in all sports entertainment and here's Aliyah with her.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's some more of the one and only LIV/GIONNA and The Riott Squad.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a few


----------



## Xenus (Sep 28, 2017)

I still can't believe you have someone THAT hot with a name like "Gionna Daddio", which is about the coolest name you can get for a female wrestler and you call her fucking Liv Morgan.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Xenus said:


> I still can't believe you have someone THAT hot with a name like "Gionna Daddio", which is about the coolest name you can get for a female wrestler and you call her fucking Liv Morgan.


That is wwe creative for you lol they think there doing what's best for "business" YAWN ... ur spot on


----------



## Xenus (Sep 28, 2017)

Theuk said:


> That is wwe creative for you lol they think there doing what's best for "business" YAWN ... ur spot on


It's simply because they can't trademark her own name, we know this, but it's stupid. Wasn't she even on tough enough? Or was that Mandy?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Xenus said:


> It's simply because they can't trademark her own name, we know this, but it's stupid. Wasn't she even on tough enough? Or was that Mandy?


Why can't hey trademark her name ?? What's the issue , it was Mandy dude she got to the finals , was runner up.
Peace


----------



## Xenus (Sep 28, 2017)

Theuk said:


> Why can't hey trademark her name ?? What's the issue , it was Mandy dude she got to the finals , was runner up.
> Peace


You can't trademark someone's real name. Or at least you can't stop them using it elsewhere, it's why they change people's names, because people like the Hardys and John Cena could use their names in the indies, but the Dudleys and Emma couldn't.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a$$ is no1 in wwe , no doubt, jeez .....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's the latest off her twitter feed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh jeez , she's dressed in Versace and she looks so damn fine, my heart missed a couple of beats ....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hope she does well at mania...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's looking fine as always...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She stamps just a bit here


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's Liv with ivory and her kicking someone out the ring...


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Theuk said:


> She stamps just a bit here


This is for Paige! :lol

EDIT: Also really like the other pic you posted of her sat on the aisle in the empty Mania arena. Soaking it all in


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's Liv feeding Sasha when the riott squad breaks up(hopefully) and she b comes next big thing , also here's the two groups discussing what to regarding Paige going to sdlive ....


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a collage of the sexiest woman in all sports entertainment Gionna/Liv.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Theuk said:


> Here's Liv feeding Sasha.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She should get traded to raw and get paired with Bliss.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Jersey U right there dude, I think they should pair Hot Ronda , Liv, Mandy and Alexa, call them HOT LAM'S lol here's a mix of them all.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A mix of pics.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a couple more of the cutie.


----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Is she camera shy or what ?? Can’t seem to find decent fap material :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Could play a good Harley queen


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She does the cute thang, while the others give lot away if u get my drift!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988894065537310726


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

So I guess I found one of my new favorite threads.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Joint fav, she looks so hot!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Last night 

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/antiquegentleafricancivet


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Liv captioned this pic with 'All I need in this life of sin is just me and my girlfriend'


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

WM34 throwback photo right there. Yesssss.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Such a tease lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

What an ass (in a good way).


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I already knew it was jolly ranchers thanks to a twitter post she did ages ago but yeah


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> I already knew it was jolly ranchers thanks to a twitter post she did ages ago but yeah


I love this girl and her funny attitude. Liv is one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> I love this girl and her funny attitude. Liv is one of my absolute favorites!


One of my top three women in WWE now.

She has a huge personality and a lot to offer, I just wish they let her showcase it more (or at all to be honest). I hate factions and stables for the sheer agony of making them an extension of the leader and making the subordinates a shadow.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

?What was she doing?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030928204914216960


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that's it! Excuse me for a while!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 :woolcock	:woolcock	:woolcock


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> :woolcock	:woolcock	:woolcock


:rude

However, girl is looking awesomeeeeeeeee.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is special! I would kill for her!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> :rude
> 
> However, girl is looking awesomeeeeeeeee.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So this blue tongue thing is a new gimmick of hers?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is just hilarious! Weird, but still so funny and sexy! Love this girl!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I love her in glasses.

I wonder if she's near sighted or far sighted?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hope to see her debut this soon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033082158699761664


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Liv doing this Moonsault on RAW will be amazing! Reminds me a bit of Io's Moonsault ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Resembles what Brock did here


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Where is this from?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Beach day with the Squad! What a beautiful day!










:book


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FragrantEvilHeterodontosaurus.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 She knows


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So pretty


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Gets a concussion returns with pink hair. That’s new.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I was just starting to get into her beauty and now she looks like her hair could be sold as cotton candy... not a good look, IMHO but whatever floats her boat


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Okay we got a pink Liv and black and red Ruby. Time for Sarah to dye her hair green.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Glad she's cleared & is her usual bubbly self

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the pink hair.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Liv, Sarah & Ruby got tats to commemorate their joint debut on SD: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048105075191808000
I thought it was quite sweet.

I suspect that they have been informed that Riott Squad is going to be broken up relatively soon, but that is purely me speculating.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Liv, Sarah & Ruby got tats to commemorate their joint debut on SD:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048105075191808000
> ...


I man I don't see why they would unless they have a push planned for one of them (Ruby) and want her by herself. Or they just got bored of the group. That could be possible if your prediction is right.

But all I know is that without Ruby, Liv and Morgan dead in the water.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I man I don't see why they would unless they have a push planned for one of them (Ruby) and want her by herself. Or they just got bored of the group. That could be possible if your prediction is right.


Yeah there's every chance I'm way off. Just a hunch really.



TD Stinger said:


> But all I know is that without Ruby, *Liv and Morgan* dead in the water.


Heh...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Heh...


Oops. .

Not even going to fix it, it's funnier this way.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

RAW needs to be Livified some more imo.

I'm always up for seeing more Liv in RAW.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm all for doing whatever you want with your body but those tattoos are pretty silly IMO. It's just a (bad) main roster debut that felt like a copy of Absolution's


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Gionna Daddio MEGATHREAD #WhosYoDaddio*



UntilDawn said:


> For your viewing pleasure of Gionna.


twins


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's still the hottest woman in wwe.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love her. She's so fun.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


>


 I'd rather for her to call me daddy


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> I'd rather for her to call me daddy


:HA

:rude


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> :HA
> 
> :rude














metallon said:


>


 So perfect together


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## KCFan (Oct 16, 2018)

Really like Liv but I feel like she'll fade in obscurity once the Riot Squad ends.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/WellgroomedIdleCondor.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Jersey


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

In a perfect world Liv would be my wife!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

In a perfect world that gif of Liv would be with her wearing an Alexa or Mandy type of "shorts"... putting her in pants is just uncalled for


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


>


Torrie Wilson Thread needs your glorious gifs.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Digging those love handles


----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

I love LIV !!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I watched it this week. I can conclude Liv Morgan drives like shit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> I watched it this week. *I can conclude Liv Morgan drives like shit*.


 How dare you? When did this come on?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't care if she is a bad driver. I still would take a ride with her!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


> I don't care if she is a bad driver. I still would take a ride with her!


And then pull to the side of the road and....

you get the idea.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> How dare you? When did this come on?


Watch it and find out.

Last Monday after RAW.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Watch it and find out.
> 
> Last Monday after RAW.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone knows if she has a piercing "down there"? In some photos I've seen what appears to be a hoop/circle (for instance, in Mordecay's top photo in his post above)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I thought that too urgh my mate thought camel toe that's fcking disgusting I said don't dare see that about the sexiest no cosmetic looking lady my little Liv , damn straight that's so she gets turned on more ..... u no what I mean come on lads there's kids on this site I'm not saying it mordecay say it or metallon .

What's a matter with creatures sister off Harry Potter next too hers face it looks all bruised I shouldn't say that she even walks funny too urgh , u spoilt the pic , but still I'll cut her off cheers dude:smile2:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I was at RAW last night sitting 5 rows up on the floor... Liv is gorgeous in person... and she knows what her best asset is... constantly bending over/wiggling her butt for no reason other than "it's big and round so look at it/me" which is fun


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Everyone in here has a blue tongue [emoji104] now [emoji23]


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What's up with all these young white girls being all into the hip hop culture?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Not sure if this was ever posted


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075819588447809541


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarah's wedding ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Sexy blue tongue. wens3 *


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

She has a nice set of lips.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Making It Rain said:


> She has a nice set of lips.


She probably had them done.:shrug


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


>


This gives me life.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


>


That's a lotta ass to handle.:lenny


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079935317950517249


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


>


Did she hit the tanning booth or something?:argh:

She's been looking a lot...darker...the past few months.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Those thighs wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

New hair again ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082119412658905089


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Snowbunny with cakes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my god, Liv! Please marry me! I love the thickness!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love these girls ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082399936686247938


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082408550591270914


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn

She's gotta have the phattest lil Monkey.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

One more from yesterday ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:book










Edit: didn't spot this on my look to the thread, but this double post of the pic never hurts


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So hot ...


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Throwback


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

How you not like her?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't mind the pink but really miss the blonde.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


UNDERRATED :clap :clap :clap UNDERRATED :clap :clap :clap


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If not Mandy & Sonya don't win the tag titles then Liv & Sara or Liv & Ruby for tag champs.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


It would be so cool (for a moment) if Bliss and Liv had a standoff or worked together in the rumble.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jealous ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089547961749561348


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089710850846441472


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 She fine


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Do you prefer Liv or Mandy?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Do you prefer Liv or Mandy?


Really can't decide. Both are so amazingly beautyful. Maybe Liv, but just maybe!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Really can't decide. Both are so amazingly beautyful. Maybe Liv, but just maybe!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092489168045965312


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## wadeasu (Feb 2, 2019)

3 of her best 1/1 cards..
:x


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


When was this?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know. Maybe around the time of her call up?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Phat cat Liv


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Shes Bloody cute tbh..


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

Liv


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is just crazy and i love it ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097294304047915008


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097341171716812801
... don't be sad Liv, your time will come! Just like last monday you stole the show tonight with your sick jump from the pod ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097294304047915008
... so proud of her!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


I love her gimmick with all the craziness and so!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Met Liv, and the rest of the Riott Squad at Buc-ee's after the show. She's the real deal. A true dime.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Still such a sick move! Love you Liv ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097371908134322176


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty though :bjpenn


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*I know this isn't a photo but we all would remember this bs.*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091808882693787648


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good thing, Liv doesn't listen to these morons all over the internet. People are just rude for no reason. Liv is nowhere near fat. She looks like a totally healthy and athletic woman ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

metallon said:


> Good thing, Liv doesn't listen to these morons all over the internet. People are just rude for no reason. Liv is nowhere near fat. She looks like a totally healthy and athletic woman ...


I'm really glad Liv doesn't listen to them. Their opinions don't matter, what they want her to be is a unhealthy twig, and that's wrong.

Honestly, Liv is probably one of the most healthy looking girls on the roster.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 @Mango13 This is what we need Caruso to do to Mandy.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat smile ...


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this girl!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100443778643619841


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv at the beach ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

metallon said:


> Liv at the beach ...


Good lord... definitely need more Liv bikini booty... wish there was more out there when she was younger and in a thong lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>



Haha I love it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> I love this girl!


 that's cool to hear. She's very chill I met her once but my phone died so couldn't take no pic with her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Cuteness overload ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101213721001627650


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Sonya definitely looked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PlaintiveShortGerenuk.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WeirdYellowChinchilla.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Her first action figure ...


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^That figure may be one of the best they've ever had in terms of getting the facial looks spot on. 

Only way it could have been more unique/awesome si if they had her sticking out the tongue and it being blue.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Her hair has been pink since October. They still had to make it blond this long after? 










Yeah, I know that these were sculpted and in production for a bit but come on.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Her hair has been pink since October. They still had to make it blond this long after?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is seemingly hinting about going blonde again on a every-other-week basis

no doubt she will soon and probably for good... i got no issue with it... being blonde, if people want to turn it pink they can on their own... i feel like it would be more challenging to go from pink to blonde


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


I have been killed and also resurrected by the look in this photo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wish she would go back to her blonde hair. Really don't like the Pepto-Bismol pink.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I really wish she would go back to her blonde hair. Really don't like the Pepto-Bismol pink.


I like her with the pink hair, wonder how she'd rock a dark red hair.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG! I hope there is a photoshoot releasing soon ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102245961177415680


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She’s mega cute in candid shots.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv & Lacy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102406884273913857


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NippyEnlightenedGreatargus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


I can get behind this (in more ways than one).

bad jokes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/NippyEnlightenedGreatargus.webm


Id like to see her be serious on the pole.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103816435845996545


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Double post I didn't see. Oh well.*


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Once again no Liv on RAW, very sad. This cheers me up ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110332595911516166


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110332595911516166


I smell a new signature for myself here


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110689312553820160


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's so cool ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110701826456850432


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Every fan of Liv should listen to this!

https://www.defrancostraining.com/liv-morgan-interview-episode-208/

So heartfelt and touching hear that amazing girls backstory. Liv is one of a kind inside and outside the ring and that is why i love her! She is so passionate about this business!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This is Liv training more than 5 years ago ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is excited about her hometown WrestleMania ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111747083067932672


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Liv is excited about her hometown WrestleMania ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111747083067932672


 Her, Sonya & Mandy are gonna get pops.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Her, Sonya & Mandy are gonna get pops.


Also Zelina Vega is from Queens. And if Kacy Catanzaro and Deonna Purrazzo would participate in the battle royal, they would be hometown heros too. Both are Jersey girls.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Also Zelina Vega is from Queens. And if Kacy Catanzaro and Deonna Purrazzo would participate in the battle royal, they would be hometown heros too. Both are Jersey girls.


Damn how could I forgot about rosita aka Zelina being a NYer when I used to watch her YT vids. Didn't know about Deonna or Kacy being jersey devils now it makes kinda mad I ain't going to support my Jersey peeps.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


 @Black Metal control yourself lol.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That's gonna be one hell of a party!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112079298276573186


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

metallon said:


> That's gonna be one hell of a party!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112079298276573186


I bet it'll be hella fun. 

Also, fingers crossed she wins.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> That's gonna be one hell of a party!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112079298276573186


 That pop she would get afterwards


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

A wild Peyton Royce sighting.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DecentUntimelyIberianmole.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I would kill for her!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111303767436210177


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113594045144674304


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114150285147033601


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So beautiful ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114595082634764288


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


She's not a tall woman and somehow she towers over the fan and is a smudge taller than Sarah (heels?). What?!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She looked so beautiful last night!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is one of the few girls who is not afraid to take a real elimination bump ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115010032976842753


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So thick ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> So thick ...


One of the reasons I like her, not even gonna fucking lie.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


This was disrespectful. Sonya should've eliminated her then won the battle royal.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115120941972037633
She's a down to earth girl and hopefully stays that way!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv comes in at 4:34:20 ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115145170918318080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115143353962602496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115142161777827840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115140888437518336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115140220008034304


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loved her look and hair last night...stunning!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She looked fantastic. Pink and black is a good combo.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Agreed. I loved her look at WM, her hair with the attire was perfect. :cry I hope she continues to wear that attire.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv with a very lucky fan ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's 24, that makes her the youngest girl on the main roster doesn't it ?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She's 24, that makes her the youngest girl on the main roster doesn't it ?


Yes, indeed.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So adorable ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*GLASSES APPRECIATION POST*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The glasses make her look even more cute!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ActiveArcticKiskadee.webm


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117971613511770114
Babe from tonight.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Also last night


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Metal said:


> Also last night


:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Liv is coming to Smackdown. I can't wait. :cry


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

She'll either get a chance to eventually contend...or be released. Hopefully the former.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThoseForkedFlyingsquirrel.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


Best guest to date.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like Liv, interested in seeing how her solo run goes on SD.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Best guest to date.


She's so energetic.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

What a beautiful angel she is ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I was hoping she would keep the color she had at Mania. The pink/black hair combo looked great.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Little sad to see them depart, but good things ahead and i know Liv can hold her own on SmackDown ...


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118415626765307904
This is so sweet. It's really giving me the feels. :crylol


----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

The guy in the bottom left of the top picture has the best seat in the house!


----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

metallon said:


> Little sad to see them depart, but good things ahead and i know Liv can hold her own on SmackDown ...


The old geezer on the bottom left has the best seat in the house!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I really hope they give her good TV time. She's a legit star.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Sonya couldn't help herself.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is going to Hawaii next week. Maybe we get some beautyful pictures ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She posted that she is going to Hawaii next week, so hopefully we get some bikini content


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The legs! <3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is getting more perfect with each day. Just WOW!

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Sonya couldn't help herself.


Asif any of us would have either :evil


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Banez said:


> Asif any of us would have either :evil


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

SDLiv :mark:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


And people say Liv was getting fat! 

:chlol :heston :tysonlol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This goodbye is not forever, but i surely will miss the Squad ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I could get used to this ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

metallon said:


> Liv comes in at 4:34:20 ...


Anyone else who has watched this think Liv Morgan made a fool of herself?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv found out about her draft to SmackDown at 3:42 ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


>


Settle down


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Settle down


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hope to see her more on DaMandy's Donuts.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I like this fan art ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnlawfulDeadAdmiralbutterfly.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120143450899275777


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120144108616605697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120146229630054401


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She and the rest of the Total Divas cast are going to Hawaii as we speak, hopefully we get some good stuff the next couple of days


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

I really like Liv. No shes not great in the ring but shes just so damn cute. I just hope she goes back to the blonde now shes away from the riott squad.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Blisstory said:


> I really like Liv. No shes not great in the ring but shes just so damn cute. I just hope she goes back to the blonde now shes away from the riott squad.


Actually i like the pink hair a lot right now. I wouldn't mind if she stays that way.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So...are they planning on using her on Smackdown? At all?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> So...are they planning on using her on Smackdown? At all?


Hopefully, but we all know WWE's booking style, right?

:eyeroll


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121609588397133825


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

metallon said:


>


They all look so great from behind. :laugh:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So adorable ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Too much of that hawaiian sun for them boobies! I don't care, cause she is still the most beautiful girl in the world!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Throwback ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123764994192105473


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Look wot you dun, WWE! You made Liv sad!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooo sexy ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish she moved her arm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God, how is she so beautiful?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Don't want to appear too pervy here, but if you look at the very small gap in the side of the trousers there doesn't appear to be any underwear. Either that or she's rocking some very tiny ones. Good job Liv!



Mordecay said:


>


Liv seems to be rocking some major cleavage recently


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126529690557210626
:lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126770238245068800


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Give dat ass the warrior award!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127298700479488001


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127379568308903936


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


That's a great picture!! Excellent expressions all round here


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I swear Liv's character seems to be modeled after AJ Lee's.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128450558925377536


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128679438122717184


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so cool!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Doctor DoLivvle :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129907668490117121


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

TOO MUCH FOR ME TO HANDLE IN ONE PHOTO.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Also you win my heart, forever.


----------



## stingerstyles4112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Liv on Watch Along is a gift


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv was the highlight of the show!

Now i'm waiting for that picture R-Truth did with Liv's phone!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The best gif ever in history!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130264088079060993


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> TOO MUCH FOR ME TO HANDLE IN ONE PHOTO.


 This should be a gif.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So beautiful ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


This would be a great hashtag......... if they ever let her appear on her new brand! :lol


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

stingerstyles4112 said:


> Liv on Watch Along is a gift


Liv behaved like a fool on the WM Watch Along too... so annoying and fake.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That is the guy with the "Liv Morgan" sign last night ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

stingerstyles4112 said:


>


 :sodone :sodone :sodone
:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

New hair ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I demand more Liv gym selfies! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this one ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in love ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


> I love this one ...


Liv walkers!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotta love that trio ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Who else misses the Squad?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Will she ever be found?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BreakableLimpingBedlingtonterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PeacefulElasticGrouse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/EmbellishedGiantEstuarinecrocodile.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133444577199890433


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133465623776899072


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So cute!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133464966844080136


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Without the tags ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


> Without the tags ...


Love Liv. But she needs to get rid of that stud on her nose.:argh:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HarmlessShorttermAdmiralbutterfly.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OpulentPerkyCod.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


It would bring a tear to my eye to see her at SmackDown tonight, but once again i doubt it! Can't believe how they waste this talented young girl. It must be so frustrating for Liv! Hopefully it won't bring her down too much!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I would pair her with EC3, with both feeling like they're being misused. They could cut great promos about that and both could pursue the US/Womens titles while helping each other.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Are they ever going to put her on TV again?


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Are they ever going to put her on TV again?


Exactly my thoughts.

I was hoping she'd be in the women's MITB match, win it, and then cashing it in against Charlotte.:cry2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Are they ever going to put her on TV again?


I don't know. I hope so, but with this crazy old fuck in charge, nobody knows! It is so sad, how he just wastes some peoples talents! Liv is young, talented, motivated, but with this misuse of her i'm afraid she will brake at some point and loose her motivation and her happiness. She is a very positive person, but this can't be good for her self-esteem!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136393050085777408


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Really miss this on tv ...


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


>


Did she borrow Alexa's pet pig?:lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

No, she has one herself! It's name is Piggles. I don't know if Piggles and Larry-Steve ever met!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136351413536198656


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy birthday to my girl Liv Morgan!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

One of my favourite pictures ever!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't miss it! The reunion of the Squad! This monday on UUDD ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

And even more good news!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137427347517378560


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137466880438853632


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


>


The Jersey girls.:cool2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

My girl is finally back on the house shows and hopefully soon on tv!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tower of doom ...




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137944704912244737


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is giving it all in the gym ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Are u ready for a reunion? Here ya go ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv and Ember had a great dark match last night, right before SmackDown and they earned "This is awesome!" chants from the Universe ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138700173918367745


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138595930322550784


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooo sexy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140430599993212929


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141041459954618368


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141084556532994048


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141123383431716864


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140430599993212929


House shows are always more fun than the TV shows :lmao


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ultron said:


> House shows are always more fun than the TV shows :lmao


Yeah, at least the folks on the house shows get to see our talented Liv! I miss her so much on TV right now!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Some throwback ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Sooooo sexy ...


 @Black Metal take it easy lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138614431150170113


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfection!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141776750340464640


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This woman is so sexy!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> This woman is so sexy!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky fella ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So entertaining and still not on TV ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144415844002357248


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Heaven ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

teaming up with Shelton Benjamin ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I miss her so much!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145386954026049536


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145391223525519360


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That smile, i'm in heaven!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


> Heaven ...


Good view :evil


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145477115317489664


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No idea why they haven't been using her on the show for such a long time. Doesn't makes sense.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's gotta be the cutest person ever!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

metallon said:


>


Her WWE look hides some of her beauty


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

brewjo32 said:


> Her WWE look hides some of her beauty


WWE just hides her completely!!!

How many months since she was on TV now?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> WWE just hides her completely!!!
> 
> How many months since she was on TV now?


12 weeks! I don't get the point of this! Why would you not want somebody like her on your TV show? Stupid decision!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv locked herself ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147622532251627521


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv at WWE Live event in Utica ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147914609514274816


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv might be Ember's partner so the wait could be over @metallon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Mordecay said:


>


What a set of pins! : O

Love that leather skirt look too, hot damn!!!!!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Holy damn! Love that outfit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3:25:46 is where you can find Liv


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151284710766759942
It's not a lot but it's something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like Liv has been tightening up her work, that was a decent little showcase. I didn't get the point of the end promo, did she turn? From what to what? Is her gimmick going to change? If so, why? It's not like her character ever got the chance to get stale. 

If she comes back as a generic blonde bimbo I'm going to be so mad.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Looks like Liv has been tightening up her work, that was a decent little showcase. I didn't get the point of the end promo, did she turn? From what to what? Is her gimmick going to change? If so, why? It's not like her character ever got the chance to get stale.
> 
> If she comes back as a generic blonde bimbo I'm going to be so mad.




Ya I don’t get it also. I think her new gimmick when she returns will be her being real according to the promos she said(talking about Charlotte not being real and at the end of the match she said when she comes back she is going to be real. So she wasn’t real before? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Looks like Liv has been tightening up her work, that was a decent little showcase. I didn't get the point of the end promo, did she turn? From what to what? Is her gimmick going to change? If so, why? It's not like her character ever got the chance to get stale.
> 
> If she comes back as a generic blonde bimbo I'm going to be so mad.


I absolutely loved her match last night. She did outstanding.

But I'm not sure what's gonna happen next either, I just really hope she stays the same. I love Liv's character the way it is now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Ya I don’t get it also. I think her new gimmick when she returns will be her being real according to the promos she said(talking about Charlotte not being real and at the end of the match she said when she comes back she is going to be real. So she wasn’t real before? lol


I would imagine she will go back to her NXT character, which is more like herself in real life, which means dropping the blue tongue and yes, go back to blonde hair.

Honestly, I don't think they will go with this, but it would be cool that, since she is going to "be real" now, I would like to see her using her real name. I mean, she does have a perfect name for wrestling: Gionna Daddio.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I would imagine she will go back to her NXT character, which is more like herself in real life, which means dropping the blue tongue and yes, go back to blonde hair.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think they will go with this, but it would be cool that, since she is going to "be real" now, I would like to see her using her real name. I mean, she does have a perfect name for wrestling: Gionna Daddio.


^This

I think her NXT character is coming back. I would prefer if the name stays as Liv Morgan. They need to do something with this Smackdown Liv thing that she started. Of course WWE will end up milking it dry as they do with everything though


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> ^This
> 
> I think her NXT character is coming back. I would prefer if the name stays as Liv Morgan. They need to do something with this Smackdown Liv thing that she started. Of course WWE will end up milking it dry as they do with everything though


WWE recently trademarked "Shorty G" which I suspect will be Liv's new name/character. The "G" of course referencing Gionna, so Liv Morgan is likely gone.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Liv switched her twitter picture to a blank black photo. Which basically confirms she's probably changing something up with her gimmick/look.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Teaming with Carmella then?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I love the Waddles phone case.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so excited for the new Liv Morgan! Finally she's getting a chance and she deserves it so much!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I would imagine she will go back to her NXT character, which is more like herself in real life, which means dropping the blue tongue and yes, go back to blonde hair.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think they will go with this, but it would be cool that, since she is going to "be real" now, I would like to see her using her real name. I mean, she does have a perfect name for wrestling: Gionna Daddio.


I miss that look on her


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love badass Io, but i even more love badass Liv ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The perfect match-up, in my opinion ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So cute ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I loved this outfit!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is an enhancement to every show! So energetic, so funny and so lovable ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully she uses this as her new finish 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033082158699761664


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey said:


> Hopefully she uses this as her new finish
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033082158699761664


Yeah, i think she actually never used that moonsault!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


> Yeah, i think she actually never used that moonsault!


When she was in nxther and Alliyah would upload videos of her performing that moonsault in a foam pit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully we're gonna see the real Liv Morgan tomorrow night!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


They are starting them real young in the performance centre these days!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Hopefully we're gonna see the real Liv Morgan tomorrow night!


Guess we'll have to wait until after SummerSlam for it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Guess we'll have to wait until after SummerSlam for it.


Yeah, unfortunately it looks so.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The world's most beautiful smile!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So she flew to Detroit for nothing once again ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160174354384203777


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord, i want that woman in my life ... forever! She is the definition of beautiful!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat booty ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Reunion ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160290988079898624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160305121495924736


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope that LIV YOUR LIFE CHALLENGE becomes a permanent thing! This is funny as fuck!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

And the LIV YOUR LIVE CHALLENGE continues ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160340904777060353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160339897376530432


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

That’s me next to her! Super sweet flirty young lady, she gave lots of hugs to everyone, including me. I also told her I used one of my recently used work passwords as LivMorgan201 and she smiled and laughed. 

I was standing in the Nikki Cross line but it reached 10 am so her shift was over. And Liv was the one who took her spot! So I was in the right place at the right time! 

So that moment and the NXT main event was has checked off almost all my boxes already!


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

I love when wrestlers treat their fans great.
It gives me a warm feeling, it does.
Good to know Liv is as awesome as she seems.
Much respect.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Awesome! So jealous!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So Liv gave that title belt back ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160361596553703430
... but not without a fight ...










... i love this girl so much! She's the most funny person ever!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to tell you guys earlier that her lineup was still about four lines full (the rotation line thing they do at entrances these days) when I was still walking around the autograph area when there was 30 minutes left! For someone who doesn’t get much TV time, she sure draws lots of attention!

Also, before it was my turn, some guy put his hand around her waist and it looked like he tried to get some free boob and Liv just stayed in her smiling camera pose position while pushing the guy’s hand down!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh man, she looks so good!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They should give her this song


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jersey said:


> They should give her this song


Fans always make the most appropriate material and ideas.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

metallon said:


>


"I'm baack!" :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


Bikini-Liv is best for business!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168198621596135425


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168198621596135425


Are we getting a short haired Liv??


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Are we getting a short haired Liv??


Bloody hope not she's my fav in all wwe natural beauty with hot ass , here's a pic if it's been put I'm sorry but she's so hot in it .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Who's Liv with as her bf ? Lucky git . I'll be watching just for education purposes . Hmmm...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Are we getting a short haired Liv??


Maybe or perhaps it just means she is getting rid of the pink hair.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Maybe or perhaps it just means she is getting rid of the pink hair.


I thought that, but then why would she be cutting it? Couldn't she just dye it again?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I think she's cutting her hair instead of showing it being dyed because she wants to give a hint of how she's changing without showing us everything. It's actually imo. a lot better to create intrigue in this way.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Who's Liv with as her bf ? Lucky git . I'll be watching just for education purposes . Hmmm...


She's single. She hangs around with some local dude that's on NXT I think.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She looks like Paige VanZant here


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully true ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172959607192457216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172980731473211392


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

She needs to go back blonde


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Stevieg786 said:


> She needs to go back blonde


See the photo above your post. She's looking pretty blonde these days


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

We don't know nothing! Could be an old photo or could be pink! Hard to tell on a black and white photo!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


> We don't know nothing! Could be an old photo or could be pink! Hard to tell on a black and white photo!


Calm down dear.

No need for all the ! really.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175915338376110081


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175915338376110081


She is becoming the master of cryptic tweets!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> She is becoming the master of cryptic tweets!


Could mean "HELP" as someone said in the replies...

H = 8
E = 5
L = 12
P = 16

Other than that, the number is a postal code in India and also the code for a dark red hexadecimal color.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I. MISS. HER.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:done


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She better be on next week, motherfuckers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

My reaction of her not being on tv


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv should've been on TD when Bliss was on TD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## DandC1027 (Jun 30, 2019)

I want that Liv Morgan Image to its Original resolutions separately, do you have them?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So Liv is back to blonde again?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/PertinentHeavyFossa-mobile.mp4


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So with Charlotte the champ now....is Liv going to fight her? Or is Bayley taking the belt back.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Seriously is WWE gonna give liv Morgan an opportunity? She’s my 3rd fav after the man and kaire sane. I live in hope that she would follow the Becky route.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181308843386638336


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfinishedFocusedAbyssiniangroundhornbill.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RashInsignificantLamprey.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't believe how sexy this girl is!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Still no Liv on TV!!

I wonder if she will feature in the draft tonight?? Unlikely though...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Natty seems to be very high on Liv and she knows talent ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184292627623153664
... and also Mella seems to love Liv ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184297902786650112


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking thic there Liv


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv teasing us???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186053258164482049


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Last time we saw Liv as part of a main show on TV ...














































... i really miss her so much!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tonight we finally need to free Liv!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat booty!!!

Again Liv was so funny last night! Her and the iconics should be a permanent part of Total Divas! Way more entertaining than Ronda or Nia!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I really wonder if she will ever use this moonsault when she comes back ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033082158699761664


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BrightHardAmphibian.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DaringUnequaledGrouse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HardtofindColorlessHoneyeater.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TameDimwittedAztecant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PerfumedFlickeringDrafthorse.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Love her new hair color! Really excited to see what kind of character she will have if she finally returns!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I just found out that Liv is supposedly dating Mojo Rawley and am now convinced that she has the WORST taste in men.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I just found out that Liv is supposedly dating Mojo Rawley and am now convinced that she has the WORST taste in men.


So peeps in this forum have a chance :evil


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

So is she back to blonde? I see pics of her blonde then Pink...then blonde and I never can tell whats recent and whats not.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Blisstory said:


> So is she back to blonde? I see pics of her blonde then Pink...then blonde and I never can tell whats recent and whats not.


She's blonde. This is the most recent picture of Liv.


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

Liv my 3rd favorite.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

Liv is cuter then a cat eating cool whip.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's teasing her return again?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193262717139869697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193615010888658951


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I was personally invested to see the 'Real' Liv Morgan and having something new and fresh from her since she has the most potential out of the Riott Squad for character change and invention.

They should be using her as of the draft.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dark Liv?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194355806747136001


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

True or false?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

metallon said:


> True or false?


Sounds like dirt sheet drama.


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

No one is that stupid, Charlotte is WWE's top female wrestler and she never needed Ric to get to the top. This drama could be true like 5 years ago, but even then accusing Charlotte would be a stupid thing to do. So I think it's fake.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, how much i love my girl and how much i miss her!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196504274563469312


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Under water Liv ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally!!! I'm so freakin' excited!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This was so sweet ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I still don't buy this! There will be something more going on with this new Liv character! I think this is leading somewhere!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is back in the ring!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## the duke (Dec 3, 2019)

how can i download liv morgan matches from the wwe network


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like to see her team with Scarlett Bordeaux as "The Smoke Show".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This video summs up everything about the new Liv so far!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

That thigh strap though


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Hope to see her debut her moonsault variation at some point.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They should just give her this theme already


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She did wonderful last night.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

If Liv looks at me like this, she could get from me whatever she wants!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^ LMAO


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ge617y


----------



## VUBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

Her sex appeal went up so fast


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ggkn8x


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

metallon said:


>


OMFG Sugar Honey Iced Tea


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/gniv3i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv with Sonya and Dana Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/heq4de


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Look at Liv

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/hhysi8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This one is my favorite 😍😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/huqv6v


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Liv and Sasha are the hottest woman in WWE.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/i3abd7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDsANpPJ6b7/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Liv is a future champion.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Speedy McFist said:


> Liv is a future champion.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Jersey said:


>


I love both women!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ig2jka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ihmcru


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ijn468


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ijmlkf


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ik9jrq


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wwe Liv Morgan GIF - Wwe Liv Morgan World Wrestling Entertainment - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com













Wwe Liv GIF - Wwe Liv Morgan - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Liv is awesome!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j4g0ja


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j9eosy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jakdjd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ji2dlq


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

I wish Liv would slap me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Speedy McFist said:


> I wish Liv would slap me.


Lol why?


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Lol why?


She’s hott.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Speedy McFist said:


> She’s hott.


That’s a fact but do you prefer her over Bliss?


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Jersey said:


> That’s a fact but do you prefer her over Bliss?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Speedy McFist said:


> Yes, I do.


After thinking about it, I prefer Liv as well. Still like bliss but Liv is from Jersey and I’m from Jersey so.....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jn5d4c


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jpkfuh


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jesus Liv.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jpuoen


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Liv should start biker gimmick.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She looked 😍 last night.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jwio03


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Liv Morgan is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jz40c2


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jz4qc2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jz8gr6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/k2hhs4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/k3bv8r


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/k3cbcw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/k3zg92


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Did Anyone Else Notice Liv Morgan's Mom Has No Front Teeth In WWE Network Special 'Liv Forever'


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/k83hmr


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kj3wpb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jersey said:


>


Exhibit A why WWE could use midcard titles for the chicks.

Smackdown women's mid card title for technical wrestling

RAW women's mid card title for interesting characters like Morgan or Rose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kl679o


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kooljo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kqonu2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kr838p


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kuhgjw


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/kui9kj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Jersey said:


>


The human equivalent of fingers running down a chalkboard - if you woke up next to this you would chew your own arm off.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

njcam said:


> The human equivalent of fingers running down a chalkboard - if you woke up next to this you would chew your own arm off.


Nah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

njcam said:


> The human equivalent of fingers running down a chalkboard - if you woke up next to this you would chew your own arm off.


Why you be dissing Liv?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kzzbsk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l0ydfz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Did Anyone Else Notice Liv Morgan's Mom Has No Front Teeth In WWE Network Special 'Liv Forever'


Take note, this is Liv Morgan in 30 years.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Your weird obsession over Liv is concerning, i consider you go outside for a bit and get some fresh air


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l32gho


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l32ktx


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

njcam said:


> Take note, this is Liv Morgan in 30 years.


As much as I find Liv attractive you’re kinda right lmao.

Look at the girls mother if u wanna find out how the girl is gonna look like in the future.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Liv could slap me and I’d say thanks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l7ym70


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/l9nzme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push Liv Morgan.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Push Liv Morgan.


My guess is the Riott Squad wins the titles at mania.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> My guess is the Riott Squad wins the titles at mania.


I see this happening too, should be the start of a big push for Liv. There's no reason she shouldn't be a huge singles star by the end of the year.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> I see this happening too, should be the start of a big push for Liv. There's no reason she shouldn't be a huge singles star by the end of the year.


 I at least want her in a good feud.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> I at least want her in a good feud.


Same, think she's got incredible potential.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Same, think she's got incredible potential.


 Great showing from her tonight.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Great showing from her tonight.


It really was, would have liked to see her last longer but still great though. Hoping she keeps the attire from tonight too, fantastic look for her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/l9nzme


The black + silver hair looks perfect on her. Hope she keeps it for good.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> The black + silver hair looks perfect on her. Hope she keeps it for good.


Definitely, she looks stunning 😍


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EvaAngel said:


> Definitely, she looks stunning 😍


Indeed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l9spwq


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l9spwq


She's incredible 😍 Thanks for the quick work with the pics too 😉


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> She's incredible 😍 Thanks for the quick work with the pics too 😉


 Her and Kayla are my current wrestling crushes.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Her and Kayla are my current wrestling crushes.


You've got excellent taste


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> You've got excellent taste


 Thanks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Too bad they didn't giver her a better showcase at the Rumble.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/l7ym70


Wondering if anyone could share the original video for this? Or perhaps knows what episode of SmackDown it was? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Wondering anyone could share the original video for this? Or perhaps knows what episode of SmackDown it was? Thanks in advance.


I’m not sure


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> I’m not sure


Hopefully someone here knows.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully someone here knows.


Perhaps


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Wow! Can't get enough of Liv in this outfit 😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Wow! Can't get enough of Liv in this outfit 😍


Subscribe to her YouTube channel


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Subscribe to her YouTube channel


Already have 😉 Love her videos, thought her network documentary was great too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Already have 😉 Love her videos, thought her network documentary was great too.


 She’s just great, met her once at Walgreens but my phone died but she’s really nice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jersey said:


> She’s just great, met her once at Walgreens but my phone died but she’s really nice.


Damnnnn, that's some terrible timing for your phone to be dead. Still sick regardless.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> She’s just great, met her once at Walgreens but my phone died but she’s really nice.


That's awesome, she must be incredible in person. Not sure I'd be able to speak lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Damnnnn, that's some terrible timing for your phone to be dead. Still sick regardless.


 Yep she bought jolly ranchers while I was buying twizzlers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> That's awesome, she must be incredible in person. Not sure I'd be able to speak lol


 Former friend called her Alexa and she looked at him like what did you call me? I laughed but she was cool about it though.
He thought it was bliss because she her hair in a ponytail


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lavoaf


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lb0bi3


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lavoaf


She's just ridiculously hot 😍


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

EvaAngel said:


> Wow! Can't get enough of Liv in this outfit 😍


🤯🥴 Liv cosplaying as Christina Aguilera at the Rumble was the high point of the night! Felt like I was 16 again


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> 🤯🥴 Liv cosplaying as Christiana Aguilera at the Rumble was the high point of the night! Felt like I was 16 again


Definitely the best part of the night for me too, Liv looked incredible 😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> She's just ridiculously hot 😍


Agreed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Jersey said:


>


"Watch me”

I sure am watching...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> "Watch me”
> 
> I sure am watching...


Lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> "Watch me”
> 
> I sure am watching...


Serious question Liv or Bliss?


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Jersey said:


> Serious question Liv or Bliss?


Bliss is a cutie, but....

I will pick Liv Morgan any day of the week. She just has more "sex appeal” to me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> Bliss is a cutie, but....
> 
> *I will pick Liv Morgan any day of the week. She just has more "sex appeal” to me*.











I agree


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> I agree


Same here, Alexa is gorgeous but there's really something special about Liv 😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Same here, Alexa is gorgeous but there's really something special about Liv 😍


 That question is one that stumble many along with Liv or Mandy. But Liv is fine.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> That question is one that stumble many along with Liv or Mandy. But Liv is fine.


You're right, choosing between Liv or Mandy is impossible for me lol. They're both perfect.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> You're right, choosing between Liv or Mandy is impossible for me lol. They're both perfect.


Call me biased but Liv for me. I support my Jersey woman.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


>


Again that black + silver hair suits her perfectly, Hope she keeps it for good as it looks amazing. Loving the makeup as well.

Push Liv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Again that black + silver hair suits her perfectly, Hope she keeps it for good as it looks amazing. Loving the makeup as well.
> 
> Push Liv


 She brings the best out of things. The space jam attire on nxt, penny wise at evolution etc. Very fashionable woman


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


These are some of the best Liv pics I've ever seen, that outfit is perfect 😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Wow 😍 What a pic, These three together looking that good is too much lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Was great to see Liv get a decent singles match with Bayley on Smackdown, shame she didn't get the win though.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Jersey said:


>


Goddamn I have to change my pants now...


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Qudhufo said:


> Goddamn I have to change my pants now...


I had a similar reaction when I saw that pic too lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/lj3w60


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Was great to see Liv get a decent singles match with Bayley on Smackdown, shame she didn't get the win though.


 I agree it was a great showing of her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> Goddamn I have to change my pants now...


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> I agree it was a great showing of her.


It was, she's just getting better and better. Hopefully the beginning of a big push for Liv.



Jersey said:


>


God Damn she's just too cute 😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> It was, she's just getting better and better. Hopefully the beginning of a big push for Liv.
> 
> 
> God Damn she's just too cute 😍


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


Holy Shit! 😍😍 You're gonna kill me with all this Liv hotness tonight, Can't get enough of her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see her working with Bayley (she is a nice ring general), with SD liking to do so many rematches I actually would like to see Liv get another go, perhaps a longer match even if she doesn't wins.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Good to see her working with Bayley (she is a nice ring general), with SD liking to do so many rematches I actually would like to see Liv get another go, perhaps a longer match even if she doesn't wins.


I'm expecting a rematch maybe even next week, due to the finish this week. I agree with them having a longer match, really let Liv show how good she is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EvaAngel said:


> I'm expecting a rematch maybe even next week, due to the finish this week. I agree with them having a longer match, really let Liv show how good she is.


For sure. I have no illusions that they will one day make Liv the top woman of the division but I think she has good potential that they unfortunately don't really take advantage off. She could be a decent player in the division that goes in and out of title feuds and be someone the top women of the division have feuds with.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> For sure. I have no illusions that they will one day make Liv the top woman of the division but I think she has good potential that they unfortunately don't really take advantage off. She could be a decent player in the division that goes in and out of title feuds and be someone the top women of the division have feuds with.


I agree, They're definitely missing something by not pushing her to the top, She's ready for it now. Obviously I'm hopeful for a good length feud for Liv with Sasha at some point this year but I'd also love to see a short feud with Carmella, think they could be really good together.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ljpnkd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is she in a relationship?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

Liv should be champion one day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BigOrange12 said:


> Liv should be champion one day.


She already holds the title for being the sexiest in the company.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Jersey said:


> She already holds the title for being the sexiest in the company.


U damn right!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> U damn right!


Here she goes trying to kill us very subtlety.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

With OG Victoria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mj8u9z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mopir9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mojz99


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Is that fan doing a facepalm?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mvr8ri


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

When removed from WWE's makeup crew she is damn good looking


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n7dmwj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

We need more pics of Liv from last nights Smackdown!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n7rfe3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n7wear


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n8i0rf


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/n8isdp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ncm593


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

IMG 7235 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share Liv Morgan GIFs and Ruby Riott GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nk07uy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Aliyah And Liv GIF by TheKidd34 | Gfycat


Watch and share Aliyah And Liv GIFs by TheKidd34 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nswf80


----------



## alexa385 (Mar 10, 2015)

Liv Morgan with Ruby









Sent from my LM-F100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexa385 (Mar 10, 2015)

Liv Morgan









Sent from my LM-F100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/nty7rk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>





Jersey said:


>





Jersey said:


>


Fuck she looks dopey with that makeup and those glasses.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Liv


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Happy birthday Liv


Wow! Was hoping to see more of Liv in this outfit and she didn't disappoint 😍😍 She looks so fucking hot in those boots.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

FullSizeRender GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share Liv Morgan GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

^Damn, that's one beach I want to be on...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

A-55 Man said:


> ^Damn, that's one beach I want to be on...


😆😆😆😆


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/o5ufe7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/o8168n


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/o8aa9w


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

LivCompSD062521 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share LivCompSD062521 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












LivComp2SD062521 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share LivComp2SD062521 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Liv Morgan GIF by Wrestling GIFS | Gfycat


Watch and share Liv Morgan GIFs by Wrestling GIFS on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

^She has a beautiful ass.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/od6b9d


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/od8nle


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

A-55 Man said:


> ^She has a beautiful ass.


She sure has….


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/okawzy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/on54gh


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/on591t


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/onaj7e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


WOW! Really hope we get to see more of Liv in this outfit 😍😍


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> WOW! Really hope we get to see more of Liv in this outfit 😍😍


Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> WOW! Really hope we get to see more of Liv in this outfit 😍😍


She could definitely cause me to have a car accident walking down the street wearing that. 😅


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/osupml


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ot3a4x


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Scientific question. Has her ass always been that...spectacular?


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Scientific question. Has her ass always been that...spectacular?


Based on my own scientific research Liv's ass started out as spectacular but has now surpassed all previously known levels of perfection 😍


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

She knew exactly what she was doing in that Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who's that she is with?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Who's that she is with?


Toni Storm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Liv on Smackdown, WOW!!!! Her legs are insane!!! Pics anyone?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv & Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She’s so sexy


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Jersey said:


> She’s so sexy


This is what I see everytime I see Liv Morgan.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Jersey said:


> She’s so sexy


Absolutely agree


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

njcam said:


> This is what I see everytime I see Liv Morgan.


You must be blind.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

njcam only comes to thread to inform everyone how much he dislikes Liv Morgan. I could think better things to do with my time if i was him. But there's no cure for.... you know


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Liv & Lana


The thickness on Liv is crazy


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Banez said:


> njcam only comes to thread to inform everyone how much he dislikes Liv Morgan. I could think better things to do with my time if i was him. But there's *no cure for*.... you know


.... Good taste.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

This is Liv Morgan's Mom... this is what you have to look forward to... this is Liv Morgan in 30 years time. Note: Her Mom has no front teeth.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

njcam said:


> This is Liv Morgan's Mom... this is what you have to look forward to... this is Liv Morgan in 30 years time. Note: Her Mom has no front teeth.


What's you point? Women fall apart when they hit 40! There's maybe 10 attractive women in the world over the age of 45...


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> There's maybe 10 attractive women in the world over the age of 45...


You don't travel far from home much do you?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

njcam said:


> You don't travel far from home much do you?


I've lived at least 4 months on every continent except Australia & Antarctica. I just dont find women older than me attractive.

What's your reason for repeatedly insulting Liv? Or her Mother?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What's your reason for repeatedly insulting Liv? Or her Mother?


Because she's ferral looking, and so is her mother.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Scientific question. Has her ass always been that...spectacular?


Question, did you just check out her cakes?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

njcam said:


> Because she's ferral looking, and so is her mother.


Thats where you and i differ mate.

I dont spend time actively looking up threads of wrestlers i dislike, i can spend my time more productively. But you do you.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Banez said:


> I dont spend time actively looking up threads of wrestlers i dislike, i can spend my time more productively. But you do you.


You make it sound like writing a 1 or 2 line comment takes hours out of someone's day... but perhaps that's just you.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Liv is her own person and in my eyes pretty dam stunning.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Camera man couldn’t help himself


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qptxlf


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qptrfd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qqdm73


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460458089359056901


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Emmanuelle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460458089359056901


damn....

same pics and 1 extra + video:














































Video:












 Click Above to Play ⇧




Same pics as above but a little brighter:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462516320373817348

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462514484979843076


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qz5sym


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/qzbx1w


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bianca + Liv seem like hood friends.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/r4ggwl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/r4u82f


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/r5mqxe


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/r5kkkr


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/r9w87j


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Two things Liv Morgan needs to stop doing;
#1 Stop the in-ring shit-talk during matches
#2 Stop wearing that stupid makeup, glitter, stick-on diamonds


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/rbvwaa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

njcam said:


> Two things Liv Morgan needs to stop doing;
> #1 Stop the in-ring shit-talk during matches
> #2 Stop wearing that stupid makeup, glitter, stick-on diamonds


Yes, bc I'm sure she is looking to you of all people for make-up tips. It's obvious she likes it, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/rdgd6h


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/rdgcr0


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/reeke7


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/regs0c


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rewlqa


----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Liv looked amazing on RAW gotta say she has an amazing pair of legs.


----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Need way more pics of Liv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rjbr0i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rjhiup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/rjwu3r


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rkarcb


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rkoxtf









Joy GIF by Chuy711 | Gfycat


Watch and share Joy GIFs by Chuy711 on Gfycat




gfycat.com












LivPOVWWESaginaw121121 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share LivPOVWWESaginaw121121 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












Liv2POVWWESaginaw121121 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Liv2POVWWESaginaw121121 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












Liv4WWESaginaw121121 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Liv4WWESaginaw121121 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rkx0gw


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rl1jgt


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rl51ag


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rl62pr


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rl654n


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rmy74t


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rnyhwr


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/rpwzv2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Could this mean Liv Morgan is going over at Day 1 PPV? You wouldn't think you would invite a young fan who was distraught when Liv Morgan lost, only to make her watch her lose again.
















Liv Morgan has found ‘disappointed Liv girl,’ wants her to be at WWE Day 1


Liv Morgan recently spoke with CBS Sports' Shakiel Mahjouri for a new interview. The following was sent to us: Angry Liv Girl "I have found Angry Liv Girl.




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ru02a0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/ru6cy0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/ru3dan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chelsea said:


>


You made those?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jersey said:


> You made those?


Nope, found them on tumblr.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Nope, found them on tumblr.


Oh I guess I have to look more.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/rul3bm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rulfgw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rvk8vm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/rvuv82


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s2bxwx


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/s16xja


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/s1zr7g


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/s3m07g


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

She is without a doubt the hottest female wrestler. I’d even go as far to say Ever!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

KJackson said:


> *She is without a doubt the hottest female wrestler.* I’d even go as far to say Ever!!!


Currently? Absolutely agreed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/s58ftq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/s6dmk7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s6l2wv


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s6lmz3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/s6ltz9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/s8seaa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/s8pzcn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/saisuc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sc21m2


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sc28xn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/sdp8c6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/seszaf


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sesjdg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sfu7te


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sfqi1n


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Liv & Aksana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/sfwkr9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sfwi6k


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/skvvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/slsedk


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/smgyoc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/sn9jt5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sqcdu4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Another loss, what a shock. Chief Jobber of the Women's Division.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/sss5ho


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/sssgdv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/su29f3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/sur6n2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/sxil4f


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/sxigqc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/t3fsdz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/t4348g


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)

Forgive me if these have been posted before:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WWEShouldNot (11 mo ago)

http://imgur.com/UsY8Jfy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/te4htd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tecj2i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tecj2i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tfug76


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tk09iw


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tk13fm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan_/comments/tofqqn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tqyfmm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/thj96l


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/tuy4dp


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/twkab4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/RheaRipley/comments/tujjgb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/tyuir0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/tzgt8y


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u0454o


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u067sd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u23b6p


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

She is without a doubt the cutest wrestler in WWE, ever!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

KJackson said:


> She is without a doubt the cutest wrestler in WWE, ever!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/u6sp4o


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Need more Liv love on this thread!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ums6mk


















__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/um67lv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/upuef5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/urb5nj


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/urbip1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/utajl5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uwfco6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/uz02xo


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

She is seriously attractive.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/uzpne0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uzvg9d


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/uz4e4w


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/v0161v


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v1g3lq


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v1gihn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v22z3c


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v3l0e7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v5rxrm


----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

We need HD pics of last nights Hell In The Cell. She was incredible.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v5sole


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v6csu9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v70b8e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v8df1e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v8nlz6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

_







_

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vahl3t


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vbrxe3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vbrj27


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vbsdgu


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vc1ocm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vbrj27


Liv and Lexi must be the cutest tag-team ever, hope we get to see more of them together.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vdnpv3


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vdscix


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vh0v54


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vh2pfn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vfml31


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhbx18










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhcbq6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhkkvm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhlfvp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhntm8


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhnmnn

She should use Moonsault as her finish

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhnlre


----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Liv is currently the hottest WWE female superstar!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vi711n


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vierfi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vj8nw8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vjf2iy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vlds98


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vllu6m


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vmdu7f


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vmbz9j


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vmbuy7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vlqhif


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vmdnmq


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vnvjf7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vog7zx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vpdy2j


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vphnak


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vpg5ya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WomenOfWrestlingPlot/comments/vpn6k3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@*december_blue *We make history in my state you heard?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vq51em


----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Need lots of pic from last nights MITB!!!! Well done Liv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vq7xa4


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vq7fg9


















































































__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vq8596


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vqgoy9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vqsojc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vrgakp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vrmc5v


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vrmqv6


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vrmqv6


Could we crop BelFlair out of this please? 😉


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vrmevi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> Could we crop BelFlair out of this please? 😉


😆😂😂Why do you not like her?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jersey said:


> 😆😂😂Why do you not like her?


Eh, lol. I did in NXT when she wasn't getting the Charlotte/Roman/Cena push.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vroagl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vroy0e



otbr87 said:


> Eh, lol. I did in NXT when she wasn't getting the Charlotte/Roman/Cena push.


Gotcha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vsvk5e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Need some pics from last nights smack down. Simple outfit but DAM!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

KJackson said:


> Need some pics from last nights smack down. Simple outfit but DAM!!


You gotta relax


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Liv still doesn't have custom name plates on her belt. If she doesn't have these by next week, could be an indicator she'll be dropping the belt soon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vut4cb


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vuq5hi


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vuq2me


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> Liv still doesn't have custom name plates on her belt. If she doesn't have these by next week, could be an indicator she'll be dropping the belt soon.


I'll just leave this here.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544825305780654081


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vuo1n3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vvb256


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestlingAndMMABabes/comments/vvia6k


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vwyyz3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w036bf










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w04sra


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w069n9


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w03qtl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w0ym4z


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w0ymj9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w03qtl


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/vykq0i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w5zd1e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w80g2v


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w83uf0


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w8p4a0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/w9ksxe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wa2txu


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/w9z21g


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/wah767


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/wasts6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wcensk


























__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wcep0t


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

This was a really enjoyable interview.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

So overrated it's not even funny.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> So overrated it's not even funny.


😆🤣😂 elaborate


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/whms3g


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wjav5j


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wmcezr


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wn1sr4


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wn1ft5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Penta El Zero X (5 mo ago)

You just know if WWE still did playbody shoots Liv would have been in it by now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Szantovich (5 mo ago)

I wish she would stay a little longer as WWE champ but I dont think they let that happen


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wq9ga0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wsuspy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wt5qz7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/wuxwbp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x2rfk1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x462lx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x51ea2


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x51h6o


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/x51s7f


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/x5y51i


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/qK0UtFe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xacgd7


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xac9yp


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xacrko


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xaffp8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xcmzvr


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xcmzvr


Getting to see Liv dancing around in those shorts would be better than any official meet & greet could ever be.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Getting to see Liv dancing around in those shorts would be better than any official meet & greet could ever be.


😆🤣 you gotta relax


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xgzm4d


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xhi4no


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xi91dg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xme2b7


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xmea8a


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xmennv


----------



## mettaverre (4 mo ago)

Calling dibs - she’s gonna take a break after losing her championship to Rousey and return with a MMA personality. as much as I had enough of her at least I won’t have to see that atrocious mid life crisis woman makeup anymore.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xmf6e6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

With MJF


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xnelml


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xnautq


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xnzgia


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xnzgw1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xogo86


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xom6fh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
 https://www.reddit.com/r/WWrestlingGoddesses/comments/xc9aiy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xpwx3k


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xquqpu


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xrfesx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xs54pp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xsiak0


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/xsj8yn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xsleav


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xsud7r


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


>


I'm loving badass Liv, hopefully she retains the title on Sunday in a convincing fashion.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> I'm loving badass Liv, hopefully she retains the title on Sunday in a convincing fashion.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She’s channeling Trish. @*Prosper*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xy4pcu


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xz8hnl


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xzm1o1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/y9dfph


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y9vqik


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y9vl7e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y9vyjn


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y9vyp4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

🔥


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/y9xj21


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Her thickness is so under appreciated.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/ycmx3g


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ycqw41


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yeqdpc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/yezfq5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yf2gnp


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yf2gnp


What is this for?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CivilMan61 said:


> What is this for?


Chucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Is that her boyfriend?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yjrbzi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/yjtq89


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I wish her hands can hold me still on a dentist or doctor table for a procedure.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/ykj7m4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ymfo34


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ymf3o4


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ymfo34


Ridiculously cute as always, really impressed with her match tonight too. I'm enjoying crazy Liv alot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/yrz3wh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ytqht4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ytp4m3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z0evr2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z5nd1j


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Gionna ❤


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zb5axx


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zb7qpp


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zbo8zg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


Wrestling in front of a crowd that empty? Did Liv go to AEW or something??


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhfeyk


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhgpq9










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhh2wr


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhhbyy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhl4o6


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhx2av


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zhy39q


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zitkco


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zmxnwn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zmxnwn


How do you link gfycat? Mine never looks like your post.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> How do you link gfycat? Mine never looks like your post.


Just post the link not the image.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/znii9a


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/znuift


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/znupcv


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/znvdzj


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/znv8pw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/zkkdi8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zoi0j1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zp03h4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zp03h4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


So fine, you have no idea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/zoq650


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LivMorgan/comments/zoyfpv


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7313 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7313 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elsa Jean in training. @Chelsea


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Man if she wants she’s on a plane to Timbaktu or something married some Trillionaire you’ve never heard of, leaving the dream without any interruptions, prove me otherwise


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LivSD122322 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share LivSD122322 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zu0l2w









Liv2SD122322 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Liv2SD122322 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com












LivComp2SD122322 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share LivComp2SD122322 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zuxs1z


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zuxs1z


I wish she'd spread more than that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Her toilet paper probably worth more than my rental due


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

w/CJ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zw5i20


































__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zw5tpc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I wish she'd spread more than that.


Great background right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zyn6fi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zz19gk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zz2lk3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/1004be5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

liv morgan thanks the fans after wwe msg #livmorgan







youtube.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan GIF by savageone06 | Gfycat


Watch and share Gionna Daddio GIFs and Wwe Smackdown GIFs by savageone06 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/105emht


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/106qyp1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/106ui8i


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/1070p7c


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/109ekpd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlexaBliss/comments/108x6an


----------

